# Another new Rhinestone software by Graphtec, IdesignR is the name :)



## sunnydayz

Well it seems there is yet another low price option for designing rhinestones  Terry/dtfuqua reported on this in another thread, and I felt it might be good to give it its own thread to see what kind of information we can accumulate on this one  Here is a link to the graphtec site which has it listed Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo, i-DesignR, and at a nice price point I might add. I have emailed Graphtec to see what kind of fill options are on this software, as they are not really listed. It looks very similar to the ACS and KNK software, so we will see what developes with it as well. It is really great that companies are taking notice of the need for lower price options and giving the people what they want 

I will update back when I recieve a reply from them as far as functions for fill designs.

Thanks again Terry for a great find


----------



## DTFuqua

Well they put up another video but it doesn't have anything to do with the rhinestone parts. I wonder if they understand that the only thing that makes this software special enough to be worth that much money is the rhinestone part. Maybe they will get a clue and expand on the rhinestone parts capabilities part of the videos. I hate the videos where they do music over the video and expect people to understand what is going on by watching the screen while they play music


----------



## EddieM

I have the Demo of Klic-N-Kut open and looking at this new program side by side and they both are the same program except Klic-N-Kut seems to have a few more buttons but they may not have them turned on in the video.

I can watch the video and do all the same things in Klic-N-Kut its the same.

I wonder if this is a light version of Klic-N-Kut or it may be 100% the same at a lower price point ??.

Thanks for the link..


----------



## DTFuqua

Is that the ACS Studio you have with the klick-n-kut or the Klick-nKut studio or are both of them the same?


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Well they put up another video but it doesn't have anything to do with the rhinestone parts. I wonder if they understand that the only thing that makes this software special enough to be worth that much money is the rhinestone part. Maybe they will get a clue and expand on the rhinestone parts capabilities part of the videos. I hate the videos where they do music over the video and expect people to understand what is going on by watching the screen while they play music


You know... I'm so glad to hear you say that. Music overlays on technical videos annoy me TREMENDOUSLY! You will never see me do that in any of my videos. I consider it far more valuable if I'm explaining things during the videos instead, so that the viewer receives more information and knowledge.


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> I have the Demo of Klic-N-Kut open and looking at this new program side by side and they both are the same program except Klic-N-Kut seems to have a few more buttons but they may not have them turned on in the video.
> 
> I can watch the video and do all the same things in Klic-N-Kut its the same.
> 
> I wonder if this is a light version of Klic-N-Kut or it may be 100% the same at a lower price point ??.
> 
> Thanks for the link..


It's possible that it does not have some of the same functions. When Graphtec Great Britain came out with Design Master for the little Craft Robo, it was missing a lot of menu functions in order to get the price down. I was hired to write the user manual for that version, as well, so I had to carefully go through Design Master to take note of what was missing and how things worked differently from our Klic-N-Kut version. I'll go watch this video to see if I recognize any similarities between it and Design Master in terms of functionality.


----------



## DTFuqua

I found another video from Graphtec about this software. Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo is the link.
Also, Thank you for your interest and help Sandy.


----------



## DTFuqua

Also, if you go to the FAQ page from that link, you'll find more videos. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## DTFuqua

Ok, I talked directly to sales at Cadlink and the person I talked to said he believes the only difference is the cutters that are supported in the two different versions of the program (besides the names and the people that purchased them to be OEM with their cutters). That was a responce off the top of his head but he told me to shoot him an email and he would try to get a little more information and get back to me.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Ok, I talked directly to sales at Cadlink and the person I talked to said he believes the only difference is the cutters that are supported in the two different versions of the program (besides the names and the people that purchased them to be OEM with their cutters). That was a responce off the top of his head but he told me to shoot him an email and he would try to get a little more information and get back to me.


I've now watched all of their videos and there are some significant things missing from I-DesignR. Specifically:



No Ginsu Knife Tools (used to create perfectly symmetrical rhinestone layouts)
No Hatch Fill (used for various pattern fills)
No Stencil Tool (used for interesting geometric pattern fills)
No Center Line Trace (used to convert regular fonts to single line fonts for rhinestone patterns
Only one Welding Tool (ACS Design Studio has three. I use one of the missing ones in creating rhinestone fills from the Array function)
No Banner Fill (used for engraving)
No Character Picker (used to easily select characters from dingbat fonts)
No Nesting (used to economize material use)
No Monument Shape
No Spell Checker
No Text Find and Replace

This is what I could observe from the videos. There are probably more differences within the drop-down menus and, as they add more videos, I'll continue to compare. They only function I see that I-DesignR has that KNK and ACS does not have, is superscript and subscript in their Text Smart Bar.


----------



## sunnydayz

I am still waiting for their reply to my email, but nothing yet


----------



## ashamutt

SO...... is the SignLab software the "ROOT" software of all of these?????

If so... wouldn't it be the best option???


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> SO...... is the SignLab software the "ROOT" software of all of these?????
> 
> If so... wouldn't it be the best option???


Yes, it would be root software, however, it wouldn't necessarily have the drivers for all of the cutters. Also, I think it's like $1300 in price? I read that somewhere but I've never verified it.


----------



## ashamutt

What are the 500.00 versions on their web site?(maybe just pieces of the 1300.00 main)
Do you know anything about those?

I guess I would need to call them ........


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> What are the 500.00 versions on their web site?(maybe just pieces of the 1300.00 main)
> Do you know anything about those?
> 
> I guess I would need to call them ........


You would definitely need to call them and ask. Again, I've never spent time looking at their various packages. I've used their site for general tech support information about their program, watched some of their videos, and read posts at their forum. But I've never studied their actual product line since we already had our own packages which are priced based on the features and drivers we request be included.

Make sure you talk to someone who actually understands their packages and knows what they are talking about. Sometimes you get people who just say what they "think", rather than actually look up the information. That's pretty obvious based on what happened earlier today when Terry was told that there were no functional differences between I-DesignR and ACS Studio. Since you cannot alteror customize the Tools toolbar at all, for example, I'm quite confident that those items I listed above are valid. The only reason they wouldn't be is if the software being used in the Graphtec's videos isn't the actual version being sold. But that wouldn't make any sense at all.


----------



## sunnydayz

Cadlink does sell the Signlab for $500 and it is very similar. But I dont think it has the hatch fill options, maybe SandyM can clarify this. I have the demo version of signlab on my computer, and the fill options look different then what they look like in the ACS manual. So I think basically cadlink makes the basic software, and then it is costomized to each company.

You can download a trial version on the cadlink site to try it  I myself thought it was more similar to the knk, then the ACS. I noticed that in the ACS manual it shows where the hatch fill options are on the left tool bar, but on the signlab it has different fill options such as different gradients.


----------



## ashamutt

Hey sandyM.... Is this the graphtec rhinestone video that you watched??

http://www.graphtecamerica.com/FAQs/i-DesignR_Rhinestone.html



....or is it new?


----------



## DTFuqua

SandyMcC said:


> You would definitely need to call them and ask. Again, I've never spent time looking at their various packages. I've used their site for general tech support information about their program, watched some of their videos, and read posts at their forum. But I've never studied their actual product line since we already had our own packages which are priced based on the features and drivers we request be included.
> 
> Make sure you talk to someone who actually understands their packages and knows what they are talking about. Sometimes you get people who just say what they "think", rather than actually look up the information. That's pretty obvious based on what happened earlier today when Terry was told that there were no functional differences between I-DesignR and ACS Studio. Since you cannot alteror customize the Tools toolbar at all, for example, I'm quite confident that those items I listed above are valid. The only reason they wouldn't be is if the software being used in the Graphtec's videos isn't the actual version being sold. But that wouldn't make any sense at all.


Two things. You can alter and make a customized tool bar and it does have the weld function. These are the two things I remember after watching the videos while haveing to divert my attention to care for Cathy. I will download the videos and watch them again.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Hey sandyM.... Is this the graphtec rhinestone video that you watched??
> 
> Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo
> 
> 
> 
> ....or is it new?


That's one of the ones I watched. And well as the other ones below that in the list. I watched them all this morning! I even picked up some new ideas of how to present some things to my own students!


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Two things. You can alter and make a customized tool bar and it does have the weld function. These are the two things I remember after watching the videos while haveing to divert my attention to care for Cathy. I will download the videos and watch them again.


Yes, you can make your own toolbars, however, you cannot ALTER the main Tools toolbar that you see along the left side of the screen. That's where I noticed things missing from the toolbar and within its sub-menus. 

And it has the Basic weld function, but not the AND Weld and the XOR weld that we also use for designing.


----------



## ashamutt

....does the ACS include the "rhinestone color and size chart" like the one in the IdesignR video??
(I do not know the name of it(the chart tool) but you probably do)


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> ....does the ACS include the "rhinestone color and size chart" like the one in the IdesignR video??
> (I do not know the name of it(the chart tool) but you probably do)


Actually, what they are showing is just a series of files, each one with a different size and color of circle to use in applying the object to path. Then you just import the one you want to use in your file.... very simple task. I will recreate that same thing and make it available to our customers, just as I'm coming up with the simulated rhinestone pattern for those who want to look at that versus just circles.


----------



## DTFuqua

ashamutt said:


> SO...... is the SignLab software the "ROOT" software of all of these?????
> 
> If so... wouldn't it be the best option???



I think Cadlink is more proud of their software than the people that get it converted to be their own OEM version and charge accordingly Just my opinion.
Terry


----------



## ashamutt

DTFuqua said:


> I think Cadlink is more proud of their software than the people that get it converted to be their own OEM version and charge accordingly Just my opinion.
> Terry


I wonder if "magictouch 6.0" software is SIGNLAB based.......it looks VERY similar!!!
(I OVERPAID!!!) 
(...and so far, no fit object to path!!!!)


----------



## Girlzndollz

Is Signlab like KNK for rhinestones, then? 

Can you use Signlab with various cutters?


----------



## sunnydayz

When I downloaded the demo, it had drivers for most cutters. I will play with it today and see what kind of designs I can do with it, but it does seem very similar.

That software you have, Magic touch, is not the same format as the others


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok Kelly it is very similar to the Knk, and does have pretty much the same functions for doing rhinestones. 

Here are a couple of screen shots from the signlab, and me just doing a star design. It basically worked the same.
The first screen shot is after I had created the lines and applied the circles. The second image is after I deleted the lines, and was left with the circle design.

There is a whole list of cutters that it works with. I will look through later and get the list to post.


----------



## Lnfortun

sunnydayz said:


> Ok Kelly it is very similar to the Knk, and does have pretty much the same functions for doing rhinestones.
> 
> Here are a couple of screen shots from the signlab, and me just doing a star design. It basically worked the same.
> The first screen shot is after I had created the lines and applied the circles. The second image is after I deleted the lines, and was left with the circle design.
> 
> There is a whole list of cutters that it works with. I will look through later and get the list to post.


That can easily be done in CorelDraw.


----------



## sunnydayz

I agree Luis. I think it can be done in most vector programs. What is nice though is that there are cutting programs, with cutter drivers installed as well, so no plugins needed for cutting.


----------



## SandyMcC

I was privately asked about how some of the earlier functions I noted as being absent from I-DesignR are relevant to rhinestone designing and I directed the member to my various blog videos. There were, however, two other functions that I haven't yet made into videos and I do have PDF tutorials on those. I couldn't see how to attach files in a private response, so I'm attaching them here. Plus I figured that some of you might want to also see these... especially those of you who are playing with the demo versions of the software.

Let me know if you have questions and we can even move this topic to a new thread, if appropriate. I will be making videos for these, as well... just haven't had the time in the past few weeks.


----------



## ashamutt

Lnfortun said:


> That can easily be done in CorelDraw.


COOL!!!!

...maybe you might show how to do this - _to add to all of your other GREAT tutorials_ - over on the "tips- RS template- corel- illy-" thread?????

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html

Thanks for all of your wonderful help Luis!!!!


----------



## EddieM

So if i am reading this right you can buy the signlab software and do all the same things as ACS or *IdesignR but be able to use any cutter you want as it supports many different cutters.

It cost a little more but you are then not locked into any single cutter.


*


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> COOL!!!!
> 
> ...maybe you might show how to do this - _to add to all of your other GREAT tutorials_ - over on the "tips- RS template- corel- illy-" thread?????
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html
> 
> Thanks for all of your wonderful help Luis!!!!


I am in the process of adding more stuff in the turotial. Things like the slingle line font with X4 and other things that possible to do in Older version of CorelDraw, X3 and X4. Some might be limited to X3 and X4. Some that will mimick ACS. How about a contour flair?


----------



## Lnfortun

sunnydayz said:


> I agree Luis. I think it can be done in most vector programs. What is nice though is that there are cutting programs, with cutter drivers installed as well, so no plugins needed for cutting.


No argument there. There is a plugin for CorelDraw as well for cutters that are provided by some cutter manufactures too. Like some Graphtec models for sure.


----------



## sunnydayz

I had the plugin for Corel and my graphtec, and it was very basic, and not really user friendly. It had only the most basic of cutting functions. I ended up buying cocut pro from digital art solutions because that plug in was so basic for cutting options.


----------



## Lnfortun

sunnydayz said:


> I had the plugin for Corel and my graphtec, and it was very basic, and not really user friendly. It had only the most basic of cutting functions. I ended up buying cocut pro from digital art solutions because that plug in was so basic for cutting options.


Is it because you have to create your own contour cutline? Robo Master Pro will be the easy way to do that especially bitmap image. But for rhinestone once you have created the design sending the data to the cutter via Cutting Master plugin is pretty straight forward.

Maybe it is just me.


----------



## sunnydayz

I really like the options of the cocut pro such as being able to cut by grouping of colors and cutting overlaps for shrinkage of the heat pressed vinyl. It had really great tools for preparing your images as well, such as better weld features. I am not sure how any of these other programs work for cutting though, other then the rhinestone features I have played with  I am still going to play with your tutorials in corel draw.


----------



## DTFuqua

OK, Cadlink representative called this morning and confirmed that the ACS program has a few more features than the i-DesignR software. Now we know from the source.


----------



## EddieM

BobbieLee so are you saying that ACS dose not have the features to do that???
able to cut by grouping of colors and cutting overlaps for shrinkage of the heat pressed vinyl.

I am on the fence about to buy something.
I am thinking right now the new bundle of the 24 inch MAXX cutter and the ACS software for around $1500.
A 16x20 auto pop up press and then supply's to get going.

I have the new corel draw but i am liking the demo of Klic-kut and ACS is said to be a little bit better then Klic-kut.

I would like to see how ACS handles a mix of a design with part vinyl with part rhinestones mixed in.
I see DAS STS can do this very well and multi color rhinestone designs.

Anyone can ACS do this to..

I have looked at the Stone stencal system a lot and think they give you a lot of stuff that you might not need or ever use if you are making your own designs.
And the smartcutpro cost way to much $1200. It seems like ACS can do most if not all the same things from what i can see unless i am missing something.

I could still buy Smart designer to run corel i like a lot of the extra stuff it has to offer and then just cut from ACS in place of smartcutpro.

ACS, Maxx 24 cutter =$1500 Smart designer =$600 heat press =$1300 Total $3400

VS the stone stencal system
Looks like most people are paying around $4500 to $5000 for the same stuff but they get the extra pre made rhinestone designs package and started kit but that is not including smart designer.

smartcutpro =$1200 24 cutter =$2200 16x20 Heat press =$1500 Smart designer =$600 not sure what the pre made rhinestone pack cost or the extra clipar pack cost.
Total not including the extra premad items and clip are =$5500

The ACS system will cost me $2100 Less i can use to buy supply's and anything else i may want or need.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> OK, Cadlink representative called this morning and confirmed that the ACS program has a few more features than the i-DesignR software. Now we know from the source.


I watched the Graphtec i-DesignR videos again yesterday afternoon, carefully checking their dropdown menus and I found that my original list of 11 differences is short. I now have a list of 28 differences and I consider that to be significantly more than what CADLink referred to as just "a few". In my opinion, they are not really looking into this very carefully.

Here are the additional ones I found yesterday that are available in ACS Studio but not appearing in the drop-down menus in i-DesignR:



Undo and Redo Navigators (list of all steps performed so that you can jump back to an earlier or later time in your design. I use this one frequently)
Transform>Outline (for easily creating multiple outlines and inlines... I show this one in my videos as a method for producing a rhinestone fill pattern)
Transformation: used to warp images and text in hundereds of ways, similar to Word Art in Word.
Fix Text to Arc: Align text onto a circle
Fit Text to Path: Align text onto any vector path
Metamorphosis: another method I use for rhinestone patterns, as well as creating dynamic titles for printing
Shadow: used to create block, perspective, drop, and contrast shadows
Round Corner: use to round sharp corners/points or valleys in images
Fillet Round Corner: use to round individual corners/points or valleys... can also miter cut
Super Size: used to increase the size of small raster images for better vectorization
Prepare to Vectorize Wizard: Step by Step wizard for color vectorization of raster images
Die Cut: apply a die cut shape around a selected image (includes 6 shapes)
Cut Tool Usage: used to track time of cutting and distance cut (useful for tracking job costs)
Show Traveled Disted: used to estimate distance blade will travel before cutting
Insert New Object: allows user to insert Excel, Word, and other common Windows applications directly onto the screen...might be nice for job pricing or doing repetitive calculations, etc.
Render Contour Bitmap
Render Multi-tone Bitmap

What's of major concern now... is how WOULD you do fill patterns in i-DesignR since all of the methods I use and have documented in ACS Studio are missing? I guess we'll have to wait for their video on that one.


----------



## DTFuqua

I agree Sandy. I thought that I implied such when I said that if I were to purchase one of the programs now, it would be the ACS Studio. But of course, having Corel Draw and time on my hands, I've decided to continue to experiment with creating my own fills and patterns and add one more thing to my list of "what I do". I at one time did airbrush on shirts and ladies dresses but wasn't much good at it so I decided to take some art classes next semester and practise my airbrush strokes again. Airbrushing is actualy the most marketable "gig" I know of for the type marketing I want to do (besides printing money itself) A cheap air compressor isn't going to get damaged as easily as my computers and printers and plotter by poor electricity at various flea markets and shows around the country. But if I ever decide to open a permanant shop, The ACS studio beats the i-DesignR program hands down in features and beats the crap out of the DAS system on costs.


----------



## SandyMcC

You definitely implied it before... and I would have just left it at that, except for CADLink's representative saying that there were just a few more features in ACS Studio. I prefer the facts to be posted for a complete understanding of the differences. And note that I still haven't seen ALL of the drop-down menus yet. There could still be more.

Good luck with your designing!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi guys.  So, it's safe to assume the KNK Studio, since it is only missing just a few features of ACS, then also kicks butt over the IdesignR?


----------



## SandyMcC

Yeah, it really does. I'm still stunned that they took out so many features. I bet Graphtec is getting this version for next to nothing from CADLink.


----------



## DTFuqua

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi guys.  So, it's safe to assume the KNK Studio, since it is only missing just a few features of ACS, then also kicks butt over the IdesignR?


Hi Kelly. Sad to say but probably your guess is right.


----------



## Gioclone

Whats the price comparison tho?


----------



## SandyMcC

I don't have the prices handy for all of the software programs mentioned so far in this this thread, but I-DesignR retails for $349.95 and ACS Studio currently sells for $399.


----------



## Gioclone

Besides Rhinestones, what else can ACS do?


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Actually, what they are showing is just a series of files, each one with a different size and color of circle to use in applying the object to path. Then you just import the one you want to use in your file.... very simple task. I will recreate that same thing and make it available to our customers, just as I'm coming up with the simulated rhinestone pattern for those who want to look at that versus just circles.


Wow...I totally forgot about this thread!
(thanks sunny for reminding me) 

Ok... It has been a little over 4 months since I asked about this.....sorry I forgot sandyM. 

Anyway... February is my birthday month and for a present to myself I am going to take my first class w/ you so as to be able to FINALLY start cutting w/ my Groove-E cutter!!! 
.... unless you are going to be out of town or busy....etc. 

So... I was wondering... have you figured out how to add the "rhinestone color-size file feature" to the KNK & ACS software yet?
(The feature like the "Graphtec IdesignR" software has?)

I am not sure what this feature is called but it is the one where a little pop-up window comes up with all of the different rhinestone colors and sizes and you can click on whatever you like so as to be able to see what the actual rhinestones will look like in/on your design)

In my opinion the i-designer’s is a little “dull”…. 









...COMPARED to a 169.99(149.99 on ebay) software program called “funtime scrapbooking 2010” (by Signmax.us …same company that makes the sign software WINPCSIGN) 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2727/4260769539_19a8c1c703_b.jpg
http://www.signmax.us/AchatenLigne/Product/Show_Product.aspx?Lang=eng&IdProd=103
(you probably know about it since it states that knk machines will work with it) 

When you have the time , please watch this video and look at the cool rhinestone feature. The rhinestones look like , well, real rhinestones. Lol 
http://www.signmax.us/Rhinevideo/Rhinestone%20Funtime%202010.wmv


Can this feature be created for the KNK and ACS software??
(I so hope) J


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Anyway... February is my birthday month and for a present to myself I am going to take my first class w/ you so as to be able to FINALLY start cutting w/ my Groove-E cutter!!! .... unless you are going to be out of town or busy....etc.


Well, you do realize that your first 2 classes are free, right? So, let's schedule one whenever you are ready. The only thing I have in February is a KNK Retreat Feb 26 - 28. But we can get started next week, if you're ready! 



ashamutt said:


> So... I was wondering... have you figured out how to add the "rhinestone color-size file feature" to the KNK & ACS software yet?(The feature like the "Graphtec IdesignR" software has?)I am not sure what this feature is called but it is the one where a little pop-up window comes up with all of the different rhinestone colors and sizes and you can click on whatever you like so as to be able to see what the actual rhinestones will look like in/on your design)


Yes, I have that ready and I'll email you a zip file and then set it up for you when we connect by VNC. I still need to make a quick video to show users how to do it themselves, but for now, I can manually set it up in just a couple of minutes.



ashamutt said:


> In my opinion the i-designer’s is a little “dull”…
> COMPARED to a 169.99(149.99 on ebay) software program called “funtime scrapbooking 2010” (by Signmax.us …same company that makes the sign software WINPCSIGN) (you probably know about it since it states that knk machines will work with it)


It has the driver for our older KNK's but not the driver for the newer ones. So, it may or may not cut properly to a Maxx, Groove-E or ACS system.



ashamutt said:


> Can this feature be created for the KNK and ACS software??(I so hope)


I'll go have a look. More than likely it's not something I can make happen myself, so it would need to be something that CADLink would want to add to the software.


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Well, you do realize that your first 2 classes are free, right? So, let's schedule one whenever you are ready. The only thing I have in February is a KNK Retreat Feb 26 - 28. But we can get started next week, if you're ready!


  Yes, I remember. ....by "present to myself" I meant a present of "stop procrastinating"! lol
(I will PM you later tomorrow to set up a time)



SandyMcC said:


> Yes, I have that ready and I'll email you a zip file and then set it up for you when we connect by VNC. I still need to make a quick video to show users how to do it themselves, but for now, I can manually set it up in just a couple of minutes.


YEAH!!!!
 I know that some people do not care about this feature , but I think that it is a great one!
It will be a wonderful add-on!
Thanks for everything that you do!!!!!!!!




SandyMcC said:


> It has the driver for our older KNK's but not the driver for the newer ones. So, it may or may not cut properly to a Maxx, Groove-E or ACS system.


oh-ok
I guess that I could ask them to make sure....maybe they have tried it already....?


----------



## sjidohair

I too, am very interested in the simulated Rhinestone for mock up application,
Sandy Mc Can you tell us more.
Thanks
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

Sure. I created individual files with the common sizes and colors. Then you can add the Clipart Viewer to one of the toolbars and have it directed to whichever folder contains these files. When you click on this icon, it brings up the files and you select which ever size/color you want to use. Then just click once on the screen and that circle size/color is imported and you can use it. I also created a black T image you can import and place your design on to see how it will look.

This is just a start AND I will modify the files as needed by each customer. For example, while I made the SS10 circles 3.4mm in diameter, I know that some customers prefer 3.5 and others prefer something smaller. I'm happy to make those adjustments and also add more colors as requested.

Right now the simulations are just colored circles, but I also plan to make actual simulated stones unless I find out this will be in one of CADLink's future upgrades.... which would be nice to have, of course.


----------



## RolandASDRick

iDesignR is Graphtecs software made by CADLink
RhinestoneWorx is Permaboss's software, also made by CADLink

iDesignR is a trimmed down version of the rhinestoneworx and costs $399. The rhinestoneworx basic is $795 and the Pro is $1695 (last time I checked). Signlab is the base program that these are built from. The difference is that the iDesignR will only driver a couple of graphtec models and the rhinestoneworx will only drive the Libero auto motif systems.


----------



## sjidohair

ok,, I had my hands on I design this past week at a seminar,, 
From what i could tell, (as the sales poeple all ran away as soon as they knew ,i knew about rhinestone software,, which was really frustrating,), heck i would have demo'd it for them all day for free if they would have asked..lol
This system is the same system base that ACS is,, 
It has the same similar tools, and layout,
BUT this program is missing alot of bells and whistles we have with the ACS, rhinestone software.
The only thing i saw on I-wear, that I did not see on ACS is under the Transform buttom, in where we put in spacing under nodes,, it says Rhinestone Spacing.
My impresssion, was it was a very Basic trimmed down version , not even sure it had fills,, as the sales poeple i dont think had it even set all the way up for poeple to demo or observe.. 
I was disappointed in the lack attention , the sales poeple paid to the program that they could have educated poeple on, all their interest was in Alienskin, which seemed a awful lot like the 3d affects in Xara Xtreme. but carried a much higher price.
I hope to get my hands on it to play alil more in the future, to really access it,, 
And if my findings are different I will for sure Post it here.
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

CADLink has changed the words "Nodes and Distance" to "Rhinestone Spacing" in the latest KNK Studio update, as well. So, I'm sure the latest ACS Studio will also be changed. 

Regarding the rest of the program, it seems like what you saw is consistent with my observations from watching their demo videos... it's missing many of the designing tools present in ACS Studio.


----------

